# Stanza Modifications



## outcastwzl (Jul 5, 2005)

I was just wondering what sort of modifications are easy, and that people commonly do to stanza's. I was thinking something along the lines of improving fuel efficiany or adding more power. So far Ive only done standard mods to my Stanza such as steering wheel cover, rims, and stereo/ speaker system. Any one got any idea's that might improve power , fuel efficiancy, run cooler?


----------



## Petrovich (May 13, 2005)

outcastwzl said:


> I was just wondering what sort of modifications are easy, and that people commonly do to stanza's. I was thinking something along the lines of improving fuel efficiany or adding more power. So far Ive only done standard mods to my Stanza such as steering wheel cover, rims, and stereo/ speaker system. Any one got any idea's that might improve power , fuel efficiancy, run cooler?


Yours is basically a G20-looking Altima with a single cam version of KA24, so there are many things you can put on your engine... Most performance parts made for KA24E 240SX should work. As far as fuel efficiency + power, the best you can do here is get a good custom exhaust done at a muffler shop. Look around in 240SX/Altima sections, see what kind of stuff they do. You can actually try swapping late altima's head, but that's quite a lot of work 
For cooler running, any good thick aftermarket radiator will do. There are universal ones you can easily adapt.


----------



## outcastwzl (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey thanks for the tips, I also think I might try putting on a Cool air intake. Ive been reading around on a couple differnt forums and that seems to be what people have said and have been doing. I just put on a new distribuator cap and rotor. When i was changing the spark plug cables a couple of them looked pretty burnt and corroded like a batterty does when it explodes. Im thinking I should get some new spark plug cables too.


----------



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

*WTF*

Why would you want to try to make the Stanza faster its more a family car than anything else. As long as it runs good your good to go. Its a 4door sedan that just needs basic maintainence just like any other vehicle.


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

Having a 4 door doesnt mean anything. I for one like the convenience of having 4 doors. HAving a 4 door doesn't mean you can't go fast which is being proved now by the newer production cars.


----------



## StanzanaianNate (Aug 7, 2005)

Dont get me wrong, you can race 4-drs cars but they do weigh more than coupes and they are sometimes longer. Unlike the cars that are 4-drs with turbos that doesnt really matter because they have that boost to accommodate the extra weight. As far as your sent. ga16de or sr20de ...personally i wouldnt do it. Its just not worth it.


----------

